# Help with ear infection in standard poodle



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a 2-3 year old standard poodle (Emma) that I recently rescued that keeps getting ear infections. She was in terriable condition when I got her and had severe ear infections. We did 14 days of antibiotics and antibiotic ear drops and the infection cleared up, but within a week of stopping the antibiotics and drops they came back. My vet said that it could be due to her having some impaction around the ear drum due to the severity of neglect she had suffered, so when she went under to be spayed my vet cleaned her ears really good down deep with a scope. We did 14 more days of antibiotic ear drops and it has now been less than a week since the last drops and when I cleaned her ears last night it looks like they are getting infected again. Any idea why this could be happening? My other standard poodle has never had an ear infection and her ears are much larger and heavier than Emma's. I clean their ears every other day and I am just at a loss as to why her ears keep getting infected???


----------



## LynnInTenn (Oct 9, 2009)

A lot of times a dog will get ear infections due to food allergies. Yeast infections is what it usually is.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

You know, I never thought about it being food allergies. Thanks LynnInTenn!! After I read your post I googled it and food allergies are a big cause of ear infections in dogs.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

we found Wheat was a problem for one of our dogs years ago - check the ingredients in your kibble.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I am going to go back to only feeding raw. I did that for a while and added some kibble out of fear that my girls weren't getting everything they needed (as far as vitamins, ect) from the raw diet. I will just have to do some more research to be sure they are getting everything they need.


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

my poodle used to get ear infections every 4 months or so. I found out she was allergic to chicken, so I change her food and she been ear infection free for 2years.


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 20, 2009)

I would see what the vet says but my boxer also gets a lot of ear infections and we use, Excel ear cleansing liquid and it seems to help keep things smelling fresh and ear infections away.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Just two things:

1. Ear infections have many causes - sometimes multiple causes - but there should not be any guesswork involved. Did your vet do a culture? If yes, what was identified? Sometimes a culture will show multiple organisms and they all have to be treated with the proper medication(s). What works to control a yeast infection will not control a bacterial infection, etc. That having been said, ear infections sometimes just don't clear up with medications. 

2. With poodles and other dogs that have drop ears, it is important to clean their ears often. Some dogs need an_ ear washing_ every day or so with a good ear cleaner - especially if they have a history of ear infections. There are 'recipes' on the web for homemade cleaners based on boric acid with Betadine or with Gentian violet. Many owners swear by these mixtures. There are also commercial ear cleaners available that are less messy to use although more expensive.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Angie's Bella said:


> I have a 2-3 year old standard poodle (Emma) that I recently rescued that keeps getting ear infections. She was in terriable condition when I got her and had severe ear infections. We did 14 days of antibiotics and antibiotic ear drops and the infection cleared up, but within a week of stopping the antibiotics and drops they came back. My vet said that it could be due to her having some impaction around the ear drum due to the severity of neglect she had suffered, so when she went under to be spayed my vet cleaned her ears really good down deep with a scope. We did 14 more days of antibiotic ear drops and it has now been less than a week since the last drops and when I cleaned her ears last night it looks like they are getting infected again. Any idea why this could be happening? My other standard poodle has never had an ear infection and her ears are much larger and heavier than Emma's. I clean their ears every other day and I am just at a loss as to why her ears keep getting infected???


My dog, a GSD had a long standing issue like this.

She went on predisone, a wide spectrum antibiotic pills, and an ear drop with three antibiotics in it for a month.

This is followed up by every other week rinsing of her ears with 50/50 white vinegar and water.

The issue I had was that they had been treated so long, but not completely, and the rod bacteria she had were simply becoming more and more resistant over time, leaving a few in there after treatment that would flare back up.

The vet did a culture and identified the particular type of bacteria under a microscope.

She went on the oral and drop antibiotic treatment and predisone for inflammation for a 30 day period followed by the 50/50 vinegar/water ear rinsing every other week. She hasn't had an ear issue since, but I am also going to Innova EVO grain free food to help as the vet thinks allergic issues are likely helping the infections get access and take hold.

She also has a little problem with yeast, which he thinks is also allergy related.

I can dig up the names of the oral and ear drop meds so you can ask your vet if you would like. But it really seems you vet should be able to sample the ear sludge and identify the offending critters giving her issues.

the way my vet explained it these are critters that are on your dog all the time, on plants, on us, all around us. It's an issue of the dogs immune system, or irritation from allergies etc. that allows them to breech natural defenses and become an issue.


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

My dog also has allergies and my vet recommended that I keep her ears clean and plucked... that reduces ear infections. She haven't had an ear infection ever since I started asking the groomer to keep her ears clean from hair (on the inside of the ear canal.)

A lot of times pollen gets trapped in those hairs and it can also cause ears to be itchy and lead to ear infections.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations! And kudos to you for giving Emma a forever home! Standard Poodles are marvelous creatures!

Diet and allergies can play a huge role in the cause of ear infections. I have (3) Standard Poodles and a Shih Tzu. Two of the SPoodles are 8 yrs. old, one is 14 months. I clean their ears 2x/mo. with 50/50 white distilled vinegar and Witch Hazel, which I also use for the Tzu (he came to me with horrible ears - yeast and bacterial infection, which did not respond at all to the medications from the vet. I used the Witch Hazel, Boric Acid Powder, and Gentian Violet solution on him, which cleared him up). 

I feed EVO and TOTW dog food (low carb, no grains), use distilled water for drinking, in which I put 1-2 Tblsp. of unfiltered ACV (apple cider vinegar) with the mother still in it (available at most health food stores). 

I also do NOT pluck their ears bare, like many say to do. I use my finger and thumb to pull out excess ear hair, and shave close with the Wahl Arco trimmer. My two 8 yr. old Poodles haven't had an ear infection in over 6 yrs., and we live in hot, humid Florida! My vet shakes his head in wonder, but asked me to give him the formula for Witch Hazel, Boric Acid Powder, and Gentian Violet solution! He couldn't believe how quickly my little Tzu's ears cleared up when I stopped using the medication and used the solution instead!

Try giving Emma some plain yogurt (live culture), fish oil caps, and check the food she's on. Yeast thrives on sugar, and many common ingredients in dog food are a source.


----------



## abiannebane (Jul 27, 2009)

Ear infections like to thrive in floppy earred dogs, it makes it more accessible to setup an ear infection due to bacteria invading the ear canal. If there's a lot of hair inside the ear this is a prime place for an infection to proliferate. Keep the dog's ears clean by plucking out as much hair as you can, use a ear drying powder to make plucking of the ears easy to do. Pluck the hair out by grasping small tufts of hair and pull them out then follow up with a medicated ear rinse or ointment from your veterinarian. Your veterinarian can supply a medicated ear ointment that needs to be squeezed sparingly into the ear canal twice a day. Also antibiotics will be used if the infection has spread to the inner ear.



----
"An animal's eyes have the power to speak a great language." 
*Frontline Spray* and *pet wormers*


----------



## hrcamacho (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a Brittany that is now 12 yrs old. At one point, he continually got ear infections. After about three rounds of oral antibiotics, and prednisone. They FINALLY did a scraping and determined it was yeast. Prescribed Diflucan and cleared up in a couple of days. We continued the prednisone for a few days to reduce inflammation, and he was like a new dog. Usually, not always a plain old ear infection will cause drainage as well, yeast seems to build up and sometimes looks like dead skin. As the other posters have said allergies play a big part in ear problems. We had to switch his food, and went to a vegan diet, because he was allergic to EVERYTHING. He had been on the same food for 6 yrs, and just like us, they can go to eat the same thing one day, and then their bodies go haywire. Hope this helps, and gives you some knowledge to help your friend.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> Congratulations! And kudos to you for giving Emma a forever home! Standard Poodles are marvelous creatures!
> 
> Diet and allergies can play a huge role in the cause of ear infections. I have (3) Standard Poodles and a Shih Tzu. Two of the SPoodles are 8 yrs. old, one is 14 months. I clean their ears 2x/mo. with 50/50 white distilled vinegar and Witch Hazel, which I also use for the Tzu (he came to me with horrible ears - yeast and bacterial infection, which did not respond at all to the medications from the vet. I used the Witch Hazel, Boric Acid Powder, and Gentian Violet solution on him, which cleared him up).
> 
> ...


Thanks Poodleholic!! Emma is actually the second one I have owned and I agree, they are wonderful!! What part of Florida are you in? I am in Florida as well.

So what is your recipe, or is it a secret recipe? I have them on TOTW and they currently get raw a few days a week. I don't usually pluck their ears bare but do it with my fingers and shave them down close as well. I do try to take them and have them professionally groomed every other month (I do it myself between visits) and my groomer does pluck them bare.

I have a medicated ear flush that I use on my girls ears 3X's a week and Bella has never had a problem. I m hoping that maybe once I get Emma's cleared up good that she will no longer have a problem with ear infections.


----------

